# Raw diet for a senior toy poodle



## Poodlelvr (Mar 13, 2010)

At 22 lbs. this is not a toy poodle. That's even large for a mini poodle. 22 lbs sounds like a small standard.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

Ribs, backs and necks, gizzards, tripe beef liver and heart are good. For the bones, take a big cutting board and heavy meat cleaver and chop into bite size chunks. If they are just barely frozen, the splatter is reduced greatly.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

partial2poodles said:


> Ribs, backs and necks, gizzards, tripe beef liver and heart are good. For the bones, take a big cutting board and heavy meat cleaver and chop into bite size chunks. If they are just barely frozen, the splatter is reduced greatly.


Thanks so much! Then chicken bones are safe, all kinds?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I personally would not cut them into "bite sized chunks". First, it pretty much eliminates any oral health benefit, and also it is a Much higher risk for choking. 
If he were mine, i would give him some pieces and see what he could handle. I believe that bigger is better when it comes to raw. I would try perhaps breasts with bone in to start- very easy! Necks (chicken or turkey), legs, wings. I would say at 22lbs pretty much any part of a chicken would be easily tollerated. Dont underestimate him, see what he can do. 

If he needs help getting started then i would feel ok "mashing" the piece/bones with a hammer.


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

All chicken bones are safe. I have two small breeds that eat Raw and I do cut their meat down like you said. Just be sure the pieces are either small enough to swallow easily or big enough not to. Chocking is rare BUT it can happen - and size is everything. 

I would take the full wing (at 22lbs) and do what BPP suggested take a hammer and smash the bone down to make is easier to chew. A 10 year old dog may take a bit of time adjusting to Raw but will reek the benefits!

I also agree move slow. Raw has amazing benefits but the first 2-3 months you will see a good deal of change.

Have fun and good luck!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks so much, bigpoodleperson and Olie for your replies and suggestions!

I have read so much about this in the past month that my head was spinning sometimes, but I think I have gathered enough info and courage to finally start feeding raw this week.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Great! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Sure thing!! I'm just waiting for his little kibble bag to be finished, hopefully in a couple of days.

In the meantime I'm watching videos on youtube of dogs eating raw, it looks so easy! I still feel a bit nervous but not too scared anymore 

And I feel so stupid, I just noticed I somehow messed up when I typed his weight here, I think I got confused with the conversion from kilos and pounds or maybe the lack of sleep, who knows. I don't even know where I got that number from!
I couldn't edit my post, but my boy really weighs around 16 pounds (8 kilos).

Sorry about that


----------



## PaddleAddict (Feb 9, 2010)

Ruth said:


> Sure thing!! I'm just waiting for his little kibble bag to be finished, hopefully in a couple of days.
> 
> In the meantime I'm watching videos on youtube of dogs eating raw, it looks so easy! I still feel a bit nervous but not too scared anymore
> 
> ...


Unless your boy is very overweight, at 16 pounds he is a mini. Weight isn't the true determination of variety, it's height. The tallest a toy can be (and still be considered a toy) is 10 inches at the shoulder. So unless you boy is very heavy for his height, he is probably a mini. My mini weighs 15 pounds and is 15 inches tall at the shoulder, which is the upper limit for a mini. After 15 inches tall a poodle would technically be considered a standard, although most people would probably call than an oversized mini.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

He's not overweight, and you're right.

It always bothered me that he wasn't as small as others I saw. Even as a puppy, after I rescued him at 1 month and a half, every single vet told me and assured me he was a toy and that's why I always called him that.
I think our country needs more miniatures and standards so people can recognize their sizes


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

OK! Today I served my boy what was left of his kibbles, and I'm gonna start feeding him raw tomorrow!!

I feel both excited and nervous. I'm starting him on chicken wings only.

This is what I plan to do, keep him on the wings for at least one week. I'm still undecided on removing the skin, maybe I'll remove only half of it. And should I feed him the whole wing? Even the "pointy end" part?
I also haven't decided if to feed them to him frozen or semi thawed.

It looks so easy but I still feel like I have tons and tons of doubts and questions!:afraid:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Cool - Don't be surprised if he acts like he doesn't know what to do......he will feel it out and then realize its food and then he will do what dogs do best - eat meat! 

Your nerves are very normal. I think you are doing a wonderful thing for your dog. Keep us posted!


----------



## CharismaticMillie (Jun 16, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> I personally would not cut them into "bite sized chunks". First, it pretty much eliminates any oral health benefit, and also it is a Much higher risk for choking.
> If he were mine, i would give him some pieces and see what he could handle. I believe that bigger is better when it comes to raw. I would try perhaps breasts with bone in to start- very easy! Necks (chicken or turkey), legs, wings. I would say at 22lbs pretty much any part of a chicken would be easily tollerated. Dont underestimate him, see what he can do.
> 
> If he needs help getting started then i would feel ok "mashing" the piece/bones with a hammer.


I completely agree.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

When I was in Canada at a hotel with 3 other friends, we each had our dogs (four dogs). One girl fed her dog some orange, brown & yellow kibble crap and we were all nagging her to quit killing her dog with that garbage....so we had to go to a grocery to buy dog meat for our dogs. We gave her dog a whole chicken thigh that night. 

It was so fun watching her reaction. She saw the other dogs bowls were empty and she was the only one who hadn't eaten. She sniffed, touched her tongue ever so lightly on it, carried it, dropped it....but after 2 hours she decided there was no kibble in that bowl and she might as well dive right in. So the next day, she got another one with pumpkin, sardines and cottage cheese but this ckicken thich was chunked in pieces. She slowly at that....by the end of the trip she was switched over 100% to raw and her mom is continuing at home with the other poodle. They love to eat now....its not that they HAVE to eat.


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

> This is what I plan to do, keep him on the wings for at least one week. I'm still undecided on removing the skin, maybe I'll remove only half of it. And should I feed him the whole wing? Even the "pointy end" part?
> I also haven't decided if to feed them to him frozen or semi thawed.
> 
> It looks so easy but I still feel like I have tons and tons of doubts and questions!


I would keep him on chicken for at Least 1 week, probably longer until he gets used to it. Then slowly (like a new item a week) add in new meats. If you stick with just chicken wings though then you need to add in some extra meat. Chicken wings by themselves are too boney. You might want to start out with (or at least add in) a more meaty cut. Since most dogs enjoy the meat more then the bone, it will help him eat it better. Also, depending on how gung ho he is, a wing might be too much work at first (completely depends on the dog!!). A bone in breast might work better, or at least another option. Either way, you need to add more meat to the wings. Ideal is 80% meat, 15% bone and 5% organ (fed over time, remember the whole principle of a raw diet is balance over time!!). 

You both will do fine!!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha!! OMG he DEVOURED his first raw chicken wing!! He was so fast I couldn't even take a picture!!

As soon as I put it on his bowl he snatched it and I heard a few "crunch crunch"s and bam, the wing was gone.

Not bad for a first raw meal, huh?

Thank you all!! I love you, thanks for your help and support!! :love2:

Yes, I know it's just my first step into raw feeding, but I feel deliriously happy right now.:biggrin1:


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

YAH! You are off to an amazing start - stick with it!! That bones are good in the beginning it helps keep the stools staying a bit firm during the change over. Here come the white knots! LOL.:aetsch:


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Good for you for considering the switch...
This forum has a lot of good info as well:

Dog Food Nutrition Forum


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha, thanks, Olie! 
Yeah, I have already noticed differences, like the poop getting smaller and "dryer". And my dogs seem to be very excited when they see me come out with their bowls!

Thanks for the link, taxtell! I'm definitely reading all I can and still researching.

Ah, bigpoodleperson, I started feeding him wings but after the first day I'm giving him a thigh in the morning and a wing at night. I have chicken half breasts with bone, but I'm thinking of adding those when a few days have passed, after he gets used to eating the bonier RMBs. I hope this is the right thing, or should I start adding more meat right away?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

As long as he is doing well, isnt havnt trouble passing a BM, and they arnt too hard then you are fine.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

bigpoodleperson said:


> As long as he is doing well, isnt havnt trouble passing a BM, and they arnt too hard then you are fine.


Thank you for your reply!


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Welp, my doggie chipped a tooth. But then again I don't know if I should blame the chicken bones, he has been stealing and chewing HARD on my German Shepherds toys (Kong XL extreme bone), and chewing on anything he sees them chew, sticks, pecans that fall from the tree, rocks... :/

So I had him checked, even my brother who is a dentist checked him and said he was fine and only chipped the tip of it and that I shouldn't worry about it. Only to keep an eye on it for infection but that it's not too probable.

I guess from now on and to be on the safe side I'll smash the bones on the pieces he eats and feed him more meat.
What would be the chicken parts with softest bones? Breasts?

:Cry:


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

ok, so I smashed the bones of a chicken wing but to be honest I got scared that the shattered bone might hurt him somehow. 

Any advice? Or should I just get a grinder?


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

I would not get a grinder at this point. I think he most likely chipped his tooth on a toy or something rather then the chicken. When you think about it, the chicken bones are wrapped in skin and meat. They arnt plain white shiney bones. All this "wrapping" help so splinters dont get caught, it buffers the bones from causing damage, also protects the teeth/mouth. I personally would just give him the whole wing without smashing as he did so wonderful with it the first time. Chicken bones are very soft as far as bones go. Ive never heard of a dog chipping a tooth on one.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

You're right! I never thought of that and just panicked instead!

And he's a strong biter, there are these loud SNAP SNAP sounds when he chews on the Kong toys, especially the huge black Kong bone that he loves stealing from my GSD girls. Since I saw his chipped tooth I don't allow him to go near it again!

You're a lifesaver, bigpoodleperson, thanks so so much for your advice, I really appreciate it that you're always here to offer help:love2:


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

No problem!! We raw feeders have to help and encourage each other! I look at it that someone helped me to get started, so i should pass the "gift" on and help someone else.


----------



## Ruth (Nov 18, 2010)

Awww, hehe! That's great, I feel really grateful to the person that helped you too then


----------

